
Inside the bizarre 1960s cult, the Family: LSD, yoga and UFOs - bootload
https://www.theguardian.com/film/2017/feb/13/the-family-great-white-brotherhood-australia-melbourne-cult-anne-hamilton-byrne
======
bootload
_“The really interesting thing about this group is that it wasn’t a bunch of
hippies with flowers in their hair: they were middle class; they were highly
intelligent; they were successful in their careers,”_

To understand Assange, you have to understand his early years exposed to this
cult. [0]

[0] _" Christine Assange then became involved with Leif Meynell, also known as
Leif Hamilton, a member of Australian cult THE FAMILY, with whom she had a son
before the couple broke up in 1982. Assange had a nomadic childhood, and had
lived in over thirty different Australian towns by the time he reached his
mid-teens, when he settled with his mother and half-brother in Melbourne,
Victoria."_

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Julian_Assange#Early_life](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Julian_Assange#Early_life)

